# [touchpad]: botón para anular no funciona.(solucionado)

## pacomun

Hola foro, tengo un portátil ASPIRE 5738Z con Gentoo instaldado, el cual dispone de un botón junto al touchpad que tiene la función de desactivarlo/activarlo. Si pulso en dicho botón, se desactiva el touchpad, pero al volver a pulsarlo para que se active, ya no funciona de ninguna manera; incluso reiniciando las X no consigo que vuelva a funcionar, por lo que hay que reiniciar por completo para recuperarlo.

He buscado en los foros, y Google encontrando referecias sólo a como desconectarlo mediante synclien, pero me gustaría saber si a alguien le funciona.

Por otro lado, he estado haciendo pruebas, y no me detecta el botón como un interruptor ningún evento acpi, como sí ocurre con la pantalla (al cerrarla), o al pulsar otros botones como el de encendido.

¿Cómo podría ver si el kernel detecta el botón, para poder configurarlo, o si conoceís de alguna opción del kernel, o driver dedicado..?

Estoy utilizando: Linux pacomun-laptop 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Sun Aug 30 22:24:24 CEST 2009 x86_64 Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4200 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux.

----------

## mimosinnet

¿Puedes activar/desactivar el touchpad con la siguientes instrucciones?:

```
synclient TouchpadOff=0

synclient TouchpadOff=1
```

Si es así, puedes usar este artículo de la gentoo-wiki e intentar configurar el botón del touchpad o, si no funciona con el botón, asignar a otra tecla el activado / desactivado del touchpad.

En mi caso, con fvwm, activo/desactivo el touchpad con esta instrucción:

```
Key t   A 4     Exec exec synclient TouchpadOff=0

Key t   A 4S    Exec exec synclient TouchpadOff=1
```

TeclaWindows-t : activa el touchpad

TeclaWindows-Mays-t: desactiva el touchpad

Abrazos!

----------

## pacomun

 *mimosinnet wrote:*   

> ¿Puedes activar/desactivar el touchpad con la siguientes instrucciones?:
> 
> ```
> synclient TouchpadOff=0
> 
> ...

 

El artículo es justo lo que buscaba. De momento, y puesto que uso Gnome, he configurado la combinaciones de teclas ALT+CTRL+t para que se ejecute el script que ya tenia. Ajustandolo detecta el estado en que esta el touchpad (conectado o desconectado el click ), cambia el estado, y además de desactivar el Scrool vertical,  muestra un mensaje del estado con inotify. 

Utilizo syndaemon, por lo que si utilizo la variable TouchpadOff no funciona corectamente; sospecho que éste actua sobre la variable. Con desconectar el Scroll vertical y el click consigo el mismo efecto pero tengo la posibilidad de seguir utilizando el click con el botón.

```

#!/bin/bash

# $File: synaptic_toggle.sh $

# $Author: Francisco Muñoz Sánchez. $

# $Date: lun nov 23 22:23:10 CET 2009 $

# $Description: Script, que pretende cambiar de estado el driver de

# "synaptic", con objeto de facilitar el cambio entre la activación del

# "click" del touchpad.

############################################

# set -x # descomentar esta línear para depurar

ESTADO=$(synclient -l | grep TapButton1 | sed -e 's/TapButton1//g' | \

      sed -e 's/[[:space:]]//g' | sed -e 's/=//g')

echo ${ESTADO}

if [ ${ESTADO} -eq 0 ]

then

  echo "el click del touchpad se ha activado"

  synclient TapButton1=1

  synclient VertEdgeScroll=1

  notify-send "synaptic" "click activado"

else

  echo "el click del touchpad se ha desactivado"

  synclient TapButton1=0

  synclient VertEdgeScroll=0

  notify-send "synaptic" "click desactivado"

fi

exit 1

```

Muchisimas gracias..., este fin de semana, con más tiempo intentaré configurar la tecla, pero en cualquier caso esta solución me convence.

Saludo2 y muy agradecido.

----------

